# Boxes for shipping one or two bars of soap?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I love flat rate boxes and the fact that they are free and just started using the regional rate boxes too and they are great, but sometimes I will get an order for just one or two bars of soap and it's cheaper to just ship in a small box than the small flat rate. Where is the cheapest place to find boxes to hold one or two bars? 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use bubble mailers. Cheap from Sam's and they don't add much weight to the order.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I use bubble mailers too. I buy them at Walmart. They are free from the post office.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Are bubble mailers an evelope? Do all post offices have them? Does the soap get beat up inside of them? I have not even seen where to get bubble envelopes for flat rate although I know they are available because someone just sent me some soap dishes in them! 

I will look for those mailers on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The only ones I know of that are free at the PO are the flat rate ones. The ones I use for 1 or 2 bars are simply manilla envelopes with attached bubble wrap linings. They break down to something like 25 cents each when you get them by the box at Sam's and there are 2 smaller sizes of them.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

You can also get self-sealing poly bubble mailers on eBay in lots of different sizes and because they're plastic they will protect your soap in the rain etc. Most of the sellers offer free shipping too which helps keep the cost down. I've shipped tons of stuff in bubble mailers and never had a problem with damage because they ship with the envelopes and not boxes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Hardware stores, I get mine from them... they have tons of stuff that come in tiny cardboard boxes that are very heavy boxes... and they will give them to you.. for free, of course it always helps to give the person that helps you a bar of soap... 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I ordered some 6x10 poly bubble mailers this morning on ebay. I'd still like to get the bubble flat rate envelopes but can't find them on the usps website. All I see are the standard carboard envelopes. I guess if I added bubble wrap it would work. I'd like to use those for orders of more than 4 soaps but not enough to warrant the med. flat rate box.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have time to be making boxes or buying mailers for 1 or 2 bars of soap. I set my shipping....1 through 4 bars fit in the $5 flat rate small box (I have never had anyone not want to fill that box with 4 bars, never)........5 to 35 bars fit in the medium flat rate box (now with cheaper shipping if your in state with regional boxes) but most ship in the medium box for $11....36 bars moves you to wholesale. PERIOD. If you figured out your labor of doing all this running around for 1 or 2 bars you are doing it for free. Even my time and ink and tape and a piece of paper for a label....all for 1 bar? Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

You know, I never thought about how to ship one bar of soap since (so far) I have never had only one bar purchased. Guess it may happen someday and I already have small bubble envelopes from a different project so I am set.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

This week I had a guy order just one bar of patchouli soap. first time anyone has ever ordered only one bar of soap. I didn't expect it so was just scratching my head trying to figure out how to send it. I agree, flat rate is much easier and this week I sent out my first regional rate box, saving the lady about 6 dollars in shipping. she was very happy!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I finally found the padded flat rate mailers on the usps site! I guess I just didn't look in the right place before. Only problem is that they only let you order 15 at a time. I've placed two orders so far.  I can fit 8 bars of soap in a padded envelope for $5 bucks. Any tips on making sure the soaps don't end up in a heap at one end of the envelope? Do these envelopes go through any device during shipping that would smash them or mess them up?
Thanks


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

All I use are the flat rate bubble mailers. So far I haven't had any complaints of damaged soap. I have been known to wrap soap up with butcher paper (any paper would do) and then slide into the flat rate envelope. I put all the bars together and wrapped up like a present so they don't get all jumbled up. I did this before I found the bubble mailers and just used the regular FR envelopes. I haven't been doing that anymore with the bubble mailers.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

4 of my bars, my bars are 6 ounces though will fit in the small usps.com flat rate box and it ships for under $5. I don't know how big your bars are but try them. The boxes and envelopes are all free, just sit and order all of them one day and then figure out how many will fit into each so you can predo your pricing. Especially with the medium and large boxes, you could set your wholesale on filling them. I just think the envelope idea is a bad one, I would send some first to a friend or family member who is going to be honest with you, because my first thought would be that you don't really care very much how this soap gets to me or not throwing it into an envelope that is going to have stuff piled all on top of it....there is no way your product is going to get there un damaged. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have plenty of the flat rate boxes in all three sizes. I'm not big enough yet to balk at just one soap. LOL. I'll send some to my mom after Christmas. I just sent them a box of 20 plus 70oz of laundry soap...not sure they want to see another soap package from me for a while.


----------

